# Baby Rats in need of homes (CT)



## habren (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello! So, I am assuming that those of you here have come across this situation often, but my sister and I recently bought two female rats from a pet store and now (yep, you guessed it) have thirteen little babies. They were born yesterday and are very pink and adorable, but I unfortunately will not be able to keep them all. So, I will be looking for homes for all the young ones once they are old enough to be separated from their mom.

While we didn't plan for the babies, we have become quickly attached, and are looking for good, happy homes. We would prefer to give them away in pairs or more, as we believe it is better for rats to have company. However, if you already have another rat and are looking to find them company, we'd be willing to let them go singly. So far the mom and all babies seem healthy. We haven't sexed them yet, as we're trying to give the mom space for a bit, especially since I got bit by the mum this morning! It wasn't that hard, but it did make me sad since we were such good friends a few days ago! We did see the babies clearly enough to make note of their very visible milk bands though!

Anyway, let us know if you're possibly interested. I know not many will commit seeing as we don't know coats or genders yet, but we'll keep you updated! Below are some photos from yesterday and today. The babies and their beautiful mama.

Side note: we will definitely be willing to travel if you show promise of being a good home.  And no, we don't want money, just good homes!

Ok, that's long enough. I hope to hear from you soon (even if you just have advice. ^^)


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd suggest a modest rehome fee just to be safe. Keep updating here and on GM with pics, I'm sure people will be interested.

Also, MRR is on break right now for Christmas, and while they aren't taking in any more rats right now, they may be willing to do a courtesy listing for you so you may want to contact them at: info (at) mainelyratrescue (dot) org


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Once they are a few weeks old, I'd take out an add in your local paper. Make sure to specify pet rats or else they may be thinking feeders. This way you can meet with potential adopters before hand and make sure they are good people for your rats.


----------

